# EurospecSport Crate engines.



## slant5crazy (Nov 19, 2007)

G'Day Folks,
The Eurospec Sport website seems to have disappeared.
Does anyone know if they are still in business?
If they have disappeared for good, does anyone know of another source for Audi I5 crate engines either in the US or Germany.
As I'm in Australia, this would be an outright sale rather than an exchange basis.
Thanks in advance

Chris


----------

